# Spielen nach Krafttraining?



## Defenz0r (22. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin seit einer Weile am tranieren.
Nach dem trainieren kann ich 24h nicht mehr die Spiele spielen die ich möchte.
Dazu zählen u.a Cultris 2 und Osu.

In Cultris muss ich sehr schnell Tasten mit einer Hand auf dem Zehnerblock betätigen und mit der linken Hand Taste W bestätigen.
In Osu! muss ich die rechte Hand sehr schnell zu den aufpoppenden Kreise Bewegen und rythmisch mit der linken Hand "G" und "H" betätigen.
Letzteres lässt sich nicht lange bewältigen.

Gibt es Spiele bzw. Filme usw. mit den ich mich danach beschäftigen kann?

Nach dem Training kann ich weder laufen gehen, große Belastung haben noch viel anderes tun.
Ich kann maximal 1h nach dem Training schlafen, die Zeit danach ist immer wie eine Strafe für mich,
da ich echt kaum etwas tun kann.
Gut, ich könnte den Leuten hier im Forum helfen, aber das immer und immer wieder nach dem Training? Das will ich nicht.

Ich habe gehört man kann sich Streams anschauen, allerdings will ich erst wissen ob das legal ist,
beziehungsweise nachverfolgt wird, da ich das generell nicht mache.

Wie würdet Ihr euch beschäftigen?

Es sollte auf jeden Fall etwas sein (außer Schlafen) wo man sich nicht viel bewegen muss und vlt. sogar noch entspanned ist.


Ich hoffe ich bekomme auf die etwas ungewöhnliche Frage eine Antwort


----------



## Crush182 (22. November 2014)

Ich will hier ja nicht deine Trainingsmethoden anzweifeln...
Aber könnte es sein, dass du es evtl. ein wenig übertreibst? 

Denn nach dem Sport absolut garnichts mehr zu können, ist sicherlich nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache. 

Vllt. solltest du einfach mal ein bisschen auf die Bremse treten (vorallem zum Anfang -"seit einer Weile" ?? ).


Und was für Spiele angeht:
Es gibt alles möglich... von Minesweeper bis WoW ... daher wäre ein Genre, welches dich interessiert recht hilfreich 
-Gleiches gillt auch für Filme


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. November 2014)

Ich wurde es auch dir empfehlen etwas weniger zu trainieren, denn es ist sich nicht besoders gesund wenn du deinen Körper in so einen Ausmaß überforderst. 

Weniger ist manchmal mehr.

Was meinst du jetzt mit spielen ? Viell. Strategie/Aufbauspiele damit dein Körper sich etwas entspannt und nicht 100% bei Shootern und Co. geben muss.


----------



## keinnick (22. November 2014)

Wenn es Dir nach dem Training so schlecht geht und Du selbst Probleme beim drücken von ein paar Tasten hast (nicht böse gemeint), fallen mir 2 Dinge ein:

- Du hast mit dem Training erst angefangen und warst vorher nichts "gewohnt", dann solltest Du einen Gang zurückschalten, bis sich das einpendelt und vielleicht den ein oder anderen Tag Pause einlegen.
- Du trainierst komplett falsch. In dem Fall lass Dich von einem Fachkundigen beraten.

Ich kenne jemanden, der hat ne Lehre auf dem Bau angefangen. Dem ging es ähnlich. Der hatte in der ersten Zeit Abends Schwierigkeiten, ein Brötchen zu schneiden oder ein Gurkenglas zu öffnen, weil ihm alles so wehtat.  Das war dann aber nach einigen Wochen vorbei.


----------



## SilentMan22 (22. November 2014)

Zu große Gewichte mit denen du nur wenig Wiederholungen/Sätze schaffst und du danach extremen Muskelkatar hast führen übrigens NICHT zu guten Trainigserfolgen.


----------



## Defenz0r (22. November 2014)

Ich trainiere aber schon seit Jahren  *Ich habe aber keinen extremen Muskelkater, nur spiele ich nun halt wenn ich spiele sehr schnell das belastet selbst ohne Muskelkater,
ich wüsste nicht was es bringen würde, extra langsam gegen einen Gegner zu spielen, dann habe ich zwar länger Ausdauer, aber mich bringt es nicht weiter.* 
*Tät ich die Tastatureingaben messen, dann hätte ich bei osu! nach einer Stunde 20.000 Tasteneingaben, bei Cultris 2 sind es vermutlich etwas weniger, wegen den Pausen nach den Games. *
Wenn ich auf die Bremse trete, habe ich keinen Erfolg mehr dadurch.

Ich beschrieb ja, das ich danach eig. keine Maus und Tastatur ausdauernd bedienen kann, in WOW läuft man sehr viel...
Ich spiele nur Spiele die man ohne große Vorkentnisse spielen kann,
die aber auch so schnell gespielt werden können, das es dafür eine "Liga" gibt.
D.h das spiel sollte schon anfordernd sein, ich bin jemand der z.B in Cultris II innerhalb von 12 Monaten 40.000 Matches gespielt hat,
dabei dauert eines von 1 min - 5 min.

Fast Paced fällt ja fast schon raus, ich möchte etwas für meine generelle Auffassungsgabe tun.
Generell kann ich auch sehr sehr schnell lesen, jedoch würde ich auch gerne den Inhalt den ich gelesen habe,
durch z.B einen implementierten Test überprüfen können, falls es so etwas gibt.

Ich spiele seltenst LoL, Command and Conquer ist auch wieder zu fast Paced, es muss etwas sein, das im Grunde genommen nicht viel Interaktionen durch den Nutzer verlangt.
An dieser Stelle wäre ein Brain2-PC Gerät ganz nett, aber die gibt es noch nicht.

Filme sind ja eine gute Idee, da ich da nichts machen muss, die Frage ist aber dann, wo und welche?
Vielleicht so etwas wie magine.de ? das wäre TV Online, allerdings kostet es mich Geld, wenn ich die Sender schauen will die mich interessieren.

Ich mag Strategiespiele, leider konnte ich an Company of Heroes 2 keinen gefallen finden, AOE und CNC spiele ich gerne, passen aber nicht zu der Entspannungsphase nach dem Training.

Falls Bücher... nun dann höchstens E-Books.
Das letzte E-Book das mich interessierte und auch das einzigste war das:

Tagebuch aus der Hölle: Fantastischer Thriller: Amazon.de: Jeffrey Thomas: Bücher

Und wegen den Streams wollte ich wissen ob man sich soetwas anschauen darf ohne Probleme zu bekommen.
Ich meine damit Anime-Streams beziehungsweise Mangas, ich bin da sehr vorsichtig,
habe es allerdings vor einer Zeit empfohlen bekommen, mir soetwas anzusehen.

Das Problem ist ja, das sehr viele Mangas und Animes in Deutschland nicht lizenziert sind und nicht zum Verkauf stehen.
Es gibt keine zum kaufen die dann noch Englische / Deutsche Untertitel haben, da ich kein Japanisch oder ähnliches behersche.

*Hier habt ihr mal meinen Trainingsplan*

*Dienstags, Samtags Krafttraining abwechselnd.
Gewichte :
*Eigengewicht = 60kg
Kniebeugen : 110kg
Kreuzheben : 110kg
Bankdrücken : 60kg
Schrägbankdrücken 65 kg
LH Rudern 40kg
Dips : Eigengewicht + 10kg
vorg. Seitheben: 2,5kg pro Hand
Klimmzüge: Eigengewicht +10kg
Schulterdrücken: 40kg

*
Montags mach ich Cardio (Mountainbike fahren)
*


----------



## Ersy90 (22. November 2014)

Du trainierst an einem Tag alle Körper Partien? Als Physiotherapeut frag ich mich gerade was das bringen soll? 
Und wer hat dir so ein Blödsinn empfohlen?


----------



## Defenz0r (22. November 2014)

Ich trainiere am Dienstag Trainingseinheit 1 und am Samstag Trainingsplan 2.

Hier mal in Textform:

*TE1*
Kniebeugen 4x6-8 Wdh
Bankdrücken 3x6-8 Wdh
LH Rudern 4x8-10 Wdh
Dips 3x8-10 Wdh
(vorg. Seitheben/Butterfly Reverse 2x12-15 Wdh)

*TE2*
Kreuzheben 4-5x5 Wdh
Schrägbankdrücken 3x8-10 Wdh
Klimmzüge 3-4x Max
Schulterdrücken 3x8-10 Wdh
(vorg. Seitheben/Butterfly Reverse 2x12-15 Wdh)

*Quelle*

*Empfohlen *hat es mir *DZA *von *TeamAndro*

http://www.team-andro.com/phpBB3/dza-s-trainingsplan-guide-t274520.html#p5743492


----------



## kero81 (22. November 2014)

Das ist die seltsamste Frage die ich jemals hier gelesen habe...


----------



## Ersy90 (23. November 2014)

Ich kenn dieses Team Andro nicht, aber dieser Trainingsplan ist für mich ziemlich fragwürdig. Wenn du darauf bestehst so weiter zu trainieren solltest du wenigstens weniger Gewicht und mehr Wiederholung rein. Oder wenigstens mit 70-80% 1-2Wdh und rest 100-110% Gewicht.

Aber zu trainieren und danach nichtmehr spielen schlafen oder laufen können..mach so weiter und du liegst bald in meiner Praxis/Klinik als Patient. Mein Gehalt wirds freuen.

Ich habe selber trainiert mit Gewichten aber ist seit nem Jahr leider auf Pause.

Bei mir lief das Cardio 15-20min und danach die jeweilige Körperpartie, jeden Tag eine andere. 2-3 Tage Pause in der Woche.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. November 2014)

Weniger Gewicht mache ich.

Aber ohne dich jetzt angreifen zu wollen *Ersy90*

Ich habe nicht gesagt das ich nicht laufen / schlafen kann, das hast du falsch herausgelesen.
Ich kann nur nicht nach dem training noch joggen gehen, um meine Zeit zu vertreiben weil mir langweilig ist.

Es scheint so, als hättest du den Sinn eines Ganzkörperplans nicht verstanden.
So lange meine Kraftwerte noch so schlecht sind, macht ein Split mMn keinen Sinn.

*Und da dieses Thema jetzt schon so weit aus der Kategorie Spiele driftet,
würde ich den Thread gerne geschlossen haben,
denn ich erhoffte mir von alledem eine "Tätigkeit" die keinen Kraftaufwand/Ausdauer kostet und keine Diskussion,
über das was ich eigentlich schon insgesamt 2 Jahre (alter Trainingsplan) und jetzt 8 Monate nach diesem Plan mache.*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das das führende BodyBuilding Forum keine Ahnung hat,
eine Rückmeldung gab es bereits, ich solle mit dem Gewicht runter, der Trainingsplan ist super.
In meinem Umfeld gibt es genug Fachkundige Leute zu diesem Thema.

Generell bin ich für Kritik zu haben...


----------



## Ersy90 (23. November 2014)

Ich habe nicht geschrieben das die keine Ahnung haben..ich finde es nur fragwürdig so ein Trainingsplan zu folgen wenn man sowas nicht als Beruf macht bzw Profi.

Und wenn mir jemand schreibt er kann danach nichtmehr schlafen oder Spiele spielen..tja also wenn du soviel Fachkundige in deiner Umgebung hast die diesem Lifestyle zustimmen dann glückwunsch, keep going.

Ich weiss gar nicht was du dann hier für Antworten erwartest, sollen wir dir unsere Hobbys aufzählen die du scheinbar selber nichtmehr hast? Jeder Mensch den ich kenne hat irgendwas was ihn beschäftigt zum entspannen, seis filme gucken , freundin, schwimmen, lesen..frag mich wirklich wie du dir dein Leben einrichtest wenn du das scheinbar schon länger tuhst.


----------



## BertB (23. November 2014)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/304423-der-bodybuilder-und-sport-thread.html
frag doch mal hier,
sind vermutlich alles gamer, die muskeln pumpen,
vielleicht gibts ähnliche erfahrungen

wär vielleicht eh ein interessanter thread für dich, falls du den noch nicht kanntest


----------



## Defenz0r (23. November 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/304423-der-bodybuilder-und-sport-thread.html
> frag doch mal hier,
> sind vermutlich alles gamer, die muskeln pumpen,
> vielleicht gibts ähnliche erfahrungen
> ...



Nein ich kannte den Thread noch nicht, Danke hierfür.


*@Ersa90 Lies dir mal meinen Text durch, ich habe vorhin schon gesagt das es falsch ist das was du gesagt hast.
Ich kann nämlich nach dem Training oder überhaupt schlafen, ich weiß nicht wo du das rausgelesen hast.*
_
Dein nächster Satz ist eine Anschuldigung, Filme habe ich schon angesprochen, aber keine Antwort erhalten, da dies vermutlich die Regeln des Forums nicht erlauben.
Freundin kann ich sofern ich meine Karierre nicht abeschlossen habe ausschließen.
Schwimmen - wäre eine Idee.
Lesen tu ich sowieso.

Der letzte Punkt ist garnicht nachvollziehbar, ich schrieb nicht ohne Grund hier im Gaming Forum,
ich fragte spezifisch nach einem Spiel, das nicht durch schnelle Bewegungen mit Maus oder Tastatur geprägt ist.
Ich bekam keine zufriedenstellende Antwort._


----------



## JaniZz (23. November 2014)

Dann bleibt nur noch mastubieren. 

Verbindest alles im einen,  guckst dir ein Filmchen an, trainierst dabei noch Prostata und arme und kannst danach voll entspannen. 

Freundinn hast du ja auch nicht weil es deine Karriere anscheinend nicht zu lässt


----------



## Ion (23. November 2014)

Hier ist dann zu


----------

